
Do they really think the earth is flat? - paulsb
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/7540427.stm
======
pg
While it's true that people knew in both ancient times and in 1492 that the
Earth was spherical, there were writers in the early Christian era who argued
that it was flat.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
This was covered in the article, wasn't it?

~~~
pg
"the pseudo-scientific conviction that we actually live on a disc didn't
emerge until Victorian times. "

------
YuriNiyazov
From the article: "Mr. Davis, a 25-year-old computer scientist..." - probably
not a very good one.

